# iwlwifi cannot load fw

## weejus

I've been working on installing gentoo on my thinkpad W520, but ran into a problem with getting my wifi to work. I'm using a non-genkernel 3.6.11 kernel which I made sure to configure to include iwlwifi as a module and enable userspace firmware loading support. Since my card is an Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205, I downloaded the 6000g2a tarball and put the microcode in /lib/firmware. The modules load, but wlan0 doesn't show up. When I run dmesg | grep iwlwifi I get this:

[ 13.570227] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

[ 13.570231] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc9000627c000

[ 13.570234] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x34

[ 13.570905] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 13.571099] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Couldn't request the fw

[ 13.571289] iwlwifi: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -14

Anyone know what could be causing this?

----------

## derk

if you do have the correct firmware it should load .. so is there a mismatch ? what does lspci tell you about the detected wifi version ?

Also there is a way to load the firmware at compile time  .. if you are interested there are other posts dealing with that you can search for as required.  The wiki has other info available on loading firmware for various video cards .. network driver .. compile time loads work the same way ..

----------

## kimmie

Have you tried getting the firmware from portage? sys-firmware/iwl6005-microcode

If that doesn't work, here's how my firmware (note it's 6000, not 6005) looks under /lib/firmware, maybe you need to unpack differently.

```
~ $ cd /lib/firmware

/lib/firmware $ ls -R

.:

intel-ucode  iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode  microcode.dat

./intel-ucode:

06-03-02  06-07-01  06-0a-01  06-0f-0a  06-1c-0a  06-2d-07  0f-02-09  0f-04-09

06-05-00  06-07-02  06-0b-01  06-0f-0b  06-1d-01  06-3a-09  0f-03-02  0f-04-0a

06-05-01  06-07-03  06-0b-04  06-0f-0d  06-1e-04  0f-00-07  0f-03-03  0f-06-02

06-05-02  06-08-01  06-0d-06  06-16-01  06-1e-05  0f-00-0a  0f-03-04  0f-06-04

06-05-03  06-08-03  06-0e-08  06-17-06  06-25-02  0f-01-02  0f-04-01  0f-06-05

06-06-00  06-08-06  06-0e-0c  06-17-07  06-25-05  0f-02-04  0f-04-03  0f-06-08

06-06-05  06-08-0a  06-0f-02  06-17-0a  06-26-01  0f-02-05  0f-04-04

06-06-0a  06-09-05  06-0f-06  06-1a-04  06-2a-07  0f-02-06  0f-04-07

06-06-0d  06-0a-00  06-0f-07  06-1c-02  06-2d-06  0f-02-07  0f-04-08

/lib/firmware $
```

----------

## hasufell

do you run a deblobbed kernel? That will not work...

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Is USE="firmware-loader" enabled or disabled in sys-fs/udev? If it's disabled, then make sure kernel configuration is correct for loading it from there.

----------

